# Possibly getting a pet?



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

Hi there I am new to this forum.
I live in the city, Chicago specifically. I see pigeons a lot of course since they are everywhere. I used to have misconceptions about them but I have come to respect them. I now am thinking of getting a pigeon as a pet. I just want a regular ol' grey pigeon with sparkly neck feathers, and thats it. Nothing special like racing or homing pigeons.

I do live in an apartment, and if I were to get a pet pigeon I of course would need to mostly keep it in a cage, and then before or after I come home from work I could let him out to roam around my apt or flap his wings and maybe explore some more. I don't plan on letting him loose outside because I don't want him to be corrupted by the street pigeons, who knows what is out there. 

I have some questions. Where can I find a cage for one pigeon? (I only want one). I've seen pigeon cages but they are expensive. Maybe I can retrofit some things together.

Next question is, how will it be having a pet pigeon in an apartment? will it be enough to flap around in my apartment and roam around or do they need much more space such as being allowed outside? When the pigeon would be allowed to walk around my apartment or maybe fly a little, how much do they. . .poop? I just don't want pigeon droppings on my tv, bed, or desk. also, my apartment is Carpeted. Is the carpet a problem and will the pigeon make a mess with his poop when he is not in the cage?

I live in Chicago and I know they have ordinances against pigeon keeping/breeding but I don't care about that because I am just going to keep one in a cage in my house. I'm allowed to have birds in my apartment.

Final question is where can I buy a pigeon (or adopt) in Chicago? I prefer to get it in person because my work schedule varies so I may not be here for the postman to deliver a bird in a box. I didn't see any animal shelters in the suburbs or city that were bordering pidgies.

In summary, anything specific I should know or consider before I go any further? I have been reading through the forums and have some what of an idea so far.

Thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

tmojay said:


> I now am thinking of getting a pigeon as a pet. ... I don't plan on letting him loose outside because I don't want him to be corrupted by the street pigeons, who knows what is out there.
> 
> ***You might want to consider getting a rescued/rehabbed pigeon who is
> in need of a home. There are many pigeons that are not releasable and they need homes. If you plan on keeping the bird as a pet, it
> ...


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

thanks for replying. to all please feel to contribute more wisdom and anecdotes 

thanks for the link there too i found this one place in southwest michigan about 2 or 3 hours from me where I can go and pick up a pidge in person!!!! I emailed them to see if they still have one. I'm excited. I will consider the idea of letting the pigeon loose in the bathroom when I am at work. Its not a big bathroom but from time to time I can let him roam. He can perch on the towel rack lol. Although I'll tire of covering everything with plastic, etc so that may just be sometimes I let him free reign of in there while I'm at work. Otherwise I will try to get a big "cage" probably something you would put a rabbit in or something. I just can't afford to spend lots of money on cages, etc.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tmojay, 

Do you have a spare bedroom in your apartment? This would be more suitable than a bathroom perhaps. Bathroom and birds left unattended can spell disaster, same with kitchens. In the bathroom they can drown in left open toilet bowls, they could consume products left out and open, mirrors can be dangerous as well to an unsupervised bird. I wouldn't chance leaving a bird in a bathroom myself unless of course you're there to watch. Kitchens are even worse. Hot stoves, pots on the stove, food items to ingest that could be dangerous and cleaning products, falling behind appliances etc. Generally if you have a loose bird flying around, you want to observe it all the time and follow the same considerations and levels of cautions as you would a child, maybe even more so with birds. 

As for a cage, another suggestion is a dog or cat carrier. They are cheaper than bird cages and you can get ones that are all metal bars or half covered ones with a wire door and side windows etc. If you are handy with wood at all, you could easily build your own out of plywood and 2" X 1's" and some chicken wire or galvanized mesh. Just some other ideas and suggestions for you


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Tmojay,
> 
> Do you have a spare bedroom in your apartment? This would be more suitable than a bathroom perhaps. Bathroom and birds left unattended can spell disaster, same with kitchens. In the bathroom they can drown in left open toilet bowls, they could consume products left out and open, mirrors can be dangerous as well to an unsupervised bird. I wouldn't chance leaving a bird in a bathroom myself unless of course you're there to watch. Kitchens are even worse. Hot stoves, pots on the stove, food items to ingest that could be dangerous and cleaning products, falling behind appliances etc. Generally if you have a loose bird flying around, you want to observe it all the time and follow the same considerations and levels of cautions as you would a child, maybe even more so with birds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Fp,

Sorry, I didn't mean to come off condescending to you. I was just giving Tmojay some ideas of what _could_ happen if one is not careful as well as for any other new members. Sometimes it's easy to overlook things and even experienced people can forget dangers to the birds at times. For example the dangers of toxic teflon that Suz (Poulette) brought to the attention of the group one time because a loving owner temporarily forgot about such things and their bird died I know you know all the things to be careful of though

For myself, I had to cover all the electrical outlets in my pigeon room because my birds are tall enough to peck in the sockets near the floor if they were so inclined. This is probably something that most people wouldn't even think of but some pigeons peck at all sorts of weird things. An electrical outlet on a kitchen countertop is something perhaps to be concerned about with free flying other pigeons as well.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Fp,
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to come off condescending to you. I was just giving Tmojay some ideas of what _could_ happen if one is not careful as well as for any other new members. Sometimes it's easy to overlook things and even experienced people can forget dangers to the birds at times. For example the dangers of toxic teflon that Suz (Poulette) brought to the attention of the group one time because a loving owner temporarily forgot about such things and their bird died I know you know all the things to be careful of though
> 
> For myself, I had to cover all the electrical outlets in my pigeon room because my birds are tall enough to peck in the sockets near the floor if they were so inclined. This is probably something that most people wouldn't even think of but some pigeons peck at all sorts of weird things. An electrical outlet on a kitchen countertop is something perhaps to be concerned about with free flying other pigeons as well.



Not to worry, Brad! Just want to make sure that the terms or conditions
aren't misconstrued. The difference between supervised free roam and 
unsupervised free roam. I would still be disinclined to let my birds have at
my bedroom in free flight while I was gone covered outlets or no. Since we
are all on a learning curve, I wouldn't say I know all of the things one might 
worry about, but I've seriously had no problems w/sharing my bath w/the pijs.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi timojay, 


Given that you live in an appartment, I think it may be a nice thought for you to consider adopting a Pigeon who, as a recovered, injured feral, may not have regained their full flying abilities and would not fare well in the wilds again. Such Birds will enifit from a careing home and an intersted person to give them a place to live where flying skills are not so important.

These Birds will occur with any dedicated rehabber, and often are very sweet and already used to domestic conditions.

It is possible also, if you make the acquaintance of a rehabber or the likes in your area, or from our list here, that such an adoption could be arranged, and, also, so begins your studies of Pigeons.

Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> I would still be disinclined to let my birds have at
> my bedroom in free flight while I was gone covered outlets or no.


Yes, the best way for this idea to work would be if the bedroom was mostly empty and everything secured. Maryco keeps her pigeons in a bedroom of her apartment. All that is really in the room is a dresser, table and a nesting area on the table for the pigeons. It seems to work quite well for her pigeons. They roost on the window ledge and watch from the 3rd floor and at night on the closet door that is kept open. Not everyone has the luxury though or is willing to give up a bedroom for their pigeons however 

And of course, this all depends on the pigeon itself and whether or not it is disabled or injured and how you will meet it's housing needs.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Yes, the best way for this idea to work would be if the bedroom was mostly empty and everything secured. Maryco keeps her pigeons in a bedroom of her apartment. All that is really in the room is a dresser, table and a nesting area on the table for the pigeons. It seems to work quite well for her pigeons. They roost on the window ledge and watch from the 3rd floor and at night on the closet door that is kept open. Not everyone has the luxury though or is willing to give up a bedroom for their pigeons however
> 
> And of course, this all depends on the pigeon itself and whether or not it is disabled or injured and how you will meet it's housing needs.


Brad, I would agree with you that a bedroom without bedding would be wonder-
ful, a mostly empty room if one had that luxury. Maybe Tmojay has such a "bed
room" in his apartment?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A rehabbed pigeon with handicap would be best in small room, but a healthy mobile bird would need some room to fly, after all, pigeons are the Thoroughbreds of the skye!

Treesa


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

thanks so much for the replies, guys. I will consider a rehabbed pigeon. I think it would be cool if they could fly just a little bit though to entertain me.  I am now trying to find somebody in Chicago, or within a few hours driving distance from Chicago where I could pick up a pigeon that I could purchase or adopt. Whether they are a rehab or just need a new home it doesn't matter to me. Its just that I probably won't let it freely roam outside because of the dangers of the city. If I let it outside, would it venture far? If so will a domesticated pigeon come back?

I don't have an extra bedroom but I will consider bird proofing the bathroom in which to let the bird roam around in when I am going to work a longer shift. I'll go to a pet store and improvise on the caging. I'll be sure to put the pigeon in the bathroom with the door closed if I use a pot in the kitchen with teflon and thorougly ventilate the area before bringing the pidge out again to avoid exposure to fumes (this goes for anything they might be sensitive to).


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

tmojay said:


> thanks so much for the replies, guys. I will consider a rehabbed pigeon. I think it would be cool if they could fly just a little bit though to entertain me.  I am now trying to find somebody in Chicago, or within a few hours driving distance from Chicago where I could pick up a pigeon that I could purchase or adopt. Whether they are a rehab or just need a new home it doesn't matter to me. Its just that I probably won't let it freely roam outside because of the dangers of the city. If I let it outside, would it venture far? If so will a domesticated pigeon come back?
> 
> I don't have an extra bedroom but I will consider bird proofing the bathroom in which to let the bird roam around in when I am going to work a longer shift. I'll go to a pet store and improvise on the caging. I'll be sure to put the pigeon in the bathroom with the door closed if I use a pot in the kitchen with teflon and thorougly ventilate the area before bringing the pidge out again to avoid exposure to fumes (this goes for anything they might be sensitive to).



Hi Tmojay, 
There would be a large possibility that if you adopted or purchased an adult pigeon, that it would not return to your apartment if released for "outings".
You could use the search engine on this site and enter lost, lost pigeon, or
some variation of the theme to find numerous stories info on the topic. The rest sounds good


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Tmojay,

A few of our members have pigeons as "house" pets and those people would be best able to advise you of what may work best for your situation. If you are going to keep a pigeon as a pet in your apartment, I don't think it would be a good idea to let it outside...the dangers that it could become lost or worse are too great.

I don't think capturing a feral is a good idea either (unless it was ill or injured and clearly in need of help). You cannot be sure of the health of the bird, or if it has a nest of eggs or babies somewhere. Plus, even though adult feral pigeons can seem friendly to humans, I don't think a wild bird used to living w/ a mate or in a flock would appreciate being trapped and taken away from the only life it has ever known and becoming a house pet...these are just my feelings though.

I would say your best bet would be to adopt a pigeon that really needs a home...a bird that is non-releaseable due to being hand raised and too tame for the street life, or a bird that does not have full flight or some other difficulty that would prevent it from being able to live on its own.

Perhaps members from our forum can help you with this....in the meantime, in our Pigeon Daily section, under Resources, there is a link for Rescue and Rehab in the US and Canada, etc. While looking at it, I noticed that there are two contacts in Illinois. I don't know how far these people are from you, but perhaps you could check into it and see if they have any pigeons in need of a home. Here is the link..just click on it:

Please see the following page for a listing of people and organizations that can be contacted for pigeon rescue and rehabilitation:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

Good luck in your search. There is alot to consider before taking the plunge on something such as this. I'm sure there are others who will be along to offer you good advice.

Linda


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

thanks again everyone.

i rememember not long ago i had a misconception of pigeons and even used the term 'flying rats' but that soon changed and i have come to respect them. now i have a hard time from others when i talk about getting a pet pigeon to care for so i have to convert some other 'non believers.'


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

i still can not find anything in the chicago and suburban areas that has pigeons available for adoption or purchase.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

tmojay said:


> i still can not find anything in the chicago and suburban areas that has pigeons available for adoption or purchase.


Did anything pan out in the southwest Michigan area?

http://www.gccbc.org/

http://www.freewebs.com/beaconoflight/usefulinformation.htm

http://www.rescuethebirds.org/

What can I say, you may have to call around and if they say no ask if they
know of a place that handles birds and/or pigeons.

The other thought is to look into breeders in the area as sometimes they want to down size or a pij might not be up to "show quality". 

Don't be dissapointed if it takes a while for it to happen, and consider remotely viewing a pic and shipping, it might expedite things.

good luck

fp


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

still no luck, ill just be more patient


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Have you tried the ASPCA or Animal Conrol?

Seems like they'd get pigeons in.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

JGregg said:


> Have you tried the ASPCA or Animal Conrol?
> 
> Seems like they'd get pigeons in.


Hi JGregg,

That was the first link I pushed to him, the one in Michigan
it's an SPCA. I think Rhondas' might still have pijies, but he would like
to meet in person, first.


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

hello

i would just like to add something. I had a friend that got a pair of pigeons from an auction because he wanted some. He does not have outdoor space for them and thought he could turn his spare bedroom into a "bird room" well after a few days the room STUNK and there was crap everywhere and he just got so fed up with them he gave them pigeons to me i keep them in my outdoor avery that he built . after seeing how fast his room was turned into a pig sty i realized i dont think i could ever keep pigeons indoors~! they make great outdoor birds and are so easy to take care of outside because i think the sun decomposes their feces and there really is not much to clean up. Please consider getting ring neck doves they make great indoor pets and i use to let my fly around my house sometimes and they are easy to clean up after. ANd the yare also tamer then my current pigeons are i would always hold my doves !


----------

